# Golden Heights stallion



## jaffs (27 November 2008)

Has quite an interesting Pedigree. 
Has anyone used him in the past?
What are his progeny like?


----------



## Bossanova (27 November 2008)

I had an attractive mare by him but she was unhinged- shot at 6 because she became so dangerous. She had 2 foals- 1 at 3 before her troubles started and he was relatively ok (by a lovely ID) and one at 5 when someone suggested it was a rider created problem. That one was shot at 5 as she was just the same- no care for her life or for any human's life either.

Maybe it came from the dam line but it's put me off having another!!


----------



## Maggie2 (27 November 2008)

I've known a few and have to agree with the temperament issues above, although not as extreme as that, which is truly terrible.


----------



## maestro (27 November 2008)

Ditto Bossanova have known quite a few bad ones the odd good one but nearly used years ago until I met some youngsters by him.


----------



## JuliaFSH (27 November 2008)

I have had 2 sons of his, one daugther of his and one grand-daughter. As you can probably tell - I love him!

He's retired from public stud now, but the ones I've had by him have  exception been very bright, very quality animals. I could see how it would be easy for one to go off the rails as they have serious minds of their own, but when you can get that working for you, they are truly amazing.

He himself wasn't perfect conformationally, but I will never forget the effortless way his stride ate up the ground even in walk. He oozed charisma and athleticism. He's one of the VERY few stallions in recent years who made the hairs on the back of my arms stand up when I saw him.

Definately not a stallion for every mare though - you'd have wanted a very 'grounded' mare, but he brought looks, athleticism and brains to the party. I loved him.


----------



## jaffs (27 November 2008)

Right, 
On to the next one!


----------



## lucretia (27 November 2008)

golden heights is by shirley heights who is by mill reef. (I think i have that the right way). i am no expert on sports horse breeding but TB's are differennt and this particular line is one i have had plenty to do with having spent time at plantation stud (where slip anchor same sire line stood). in racing circles i think it is fair to say that on the whole they are very sharp (you could easily say bright) and they are very easily spoilt. some of the fillies especially turned out to be complete nutters but when they are good they are very good. quality looking. defiantely as julia said not one for a sharp flighty mare.


----------



## Dottie (27 November 2008)

I find this very interesting- and only wish that i had known about it sooner!

I have a 16 year old mare by him who i have owned for 8 years. She has pretty much perfect confomation and is stunning to look at. She is very sweet and has never bitten, kicked or even put her ears back at me.

On the other hand, it feels like there is a switch in her head. Especially when she was being ridden. She can turn into a absolute lunatic from nothing and is very hard to reason with because she completly loses the plot.

I met a chap recently who has a gelding by Golden Heights. Again, he said he is a very sweet horse but can go from that to completly wild in a second, and like my mare, has one hell of a buck!

I do feel reasured now that this is a common trait from the stallion as i have often felt demoralized in the past from this Jekyll and Hyde character my mare has.

I should also add that she has been out of work for several years now due to navicular!


----------



## dozzie (27 November 2008)

Interesting for me too! My mare had a foal(before i bought her) by golden heights, who was rather sharp by all accounts but moved really well.


----------



## ihatework (27 November 2008)

We have a mare by him at our yard.

She is a nice enough type, not top quality, and is a sweet person.
Now she is older she is doing well as a RC allrounder.

She did however go through a really weird spell when she was younger, lasted 2-3 winters. She would get really irrational when turned out, wouldn't socialise and would just stand in cormner of field terrified. She was also very difficult to ride, got to the point where she was just left in the barn all winter because she couldn't be ridden or turned out without doing her or handler damage.

She is much more normal now!


----------



## meg1990 (8 December 2008)

hi there
i have a 2 year old by golden heights and by a real nice chestnut mare who was a brilliant broodmare. he is very big at 16 HH at only 2 years old but very compact. he is absalutly adorable and has got the best personality in a horse and is stunning just like his dad and has inherited his amazing movement. hopefully wanting to event him. wat are other people doin with their horses by golden heights?
i find it hard to beleive that some of his off spring are nasty as i have one of the most friendlyiest horses and everyone loves him. 
does ne1 hav ne pics of their horses by golden heights as wud love to see what they look like.


----------



## NatalieBayat (28 July 2011)

JuliaFSH said:



			I have had 2 sons of his, one daugther of his and one grand-daughter. As you can probably tell - I love him!

He's retired from public stud now, but the ones I've had by him have  exception been very bright, very quality animals. I could see how it would be easy for one to go off the rails as they have serious minds of their own, but when you can get that working for you, they are truly amazing.

He himself wasn't perfect conformationally, but I will never forget the effortless way his stride ate up the ground even in walk. He oozed charisma and athleticism. He's one of the VERY few stallions in recent years who made the hairs on the back of my arms stand up when I saw him.

Definately not a stallion for every mare though - you'd have wanted a very 'grounded' mare, but he brought looks, athleticism and brains to the party. I loved him.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree with the above statement. I have a gelding by Harlequin Heights (Golden Heights son) who is not only bright, lovely, kind and very good natured but also he has perfect conformation and the most beautiful natural flows that I have ever seen in any horse.

I think if one looks at the stud book will find that Golden Heights ancestors were either Thorough breeds or Arabs such as the famous Shirley Heights,  Mill Reef and so on.

I love my boy and he will never be sold to anyone.


----------



## Mrs Pe (31 July 2011)

We are so excited as today we have bought a gorgeous yearling whose grand sires are Golden Heights and Galway Warrior (drum horse) she is a gorgeous coloured yearling to make 16.1 - moves like an absolute dream. We are so looking forward to her future and it is great to hear there are some good Golden Heights protegy out there


----------



## S Talbot-Smith (26 February 2016)

Mrs PE, I know this is a really old thread but I have just come across it and wanted to ask about your Golden Heights/Galway Warrior mare as I have one with the same grand sires! What was yours by? Mine is by Arden (by Galway Warrior) and out of a mare called Mayflower by Golden Heights.
She's a quirky girl but incredibly talented and I adore her!


----------

